# Snow Goose Mount



## WingedShooter7

Here is a snow goose I mounted, let me know what I need to work on.


----------



## Booster

awesome!


----------



## Rick Acker

Looks nice...I would spread the tail feathers out and spread out the wing tips as well. Did you inject the feet? Again, good looking mount.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Rick Acker said:


> Looks nice...I would spread the tail feathers out and spread out the wing tips as well. Did you inject the feet? Again, good looking mount.


Yes.

Is it to late to spread that out, or can I still do it?


----------



## Rick Acker

How long has it been drying? It won't hurt to try it regardless. Run a wire underneath the wings and use some masking tape to attach the wire to the wing tips. Secure with a paperclip. Then run masking tape down the outside of the wing to help spread the feathers. Look at a reference pic of a flying goose. You will see that the primaries are spread out most of the time. Same with tail feathers. They are really spread out during flight.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Rick Acker said:


> How long has it been drying? It won't hurt to try it regardless. Run a wire underneath the wings and use some masking tape to attach the wire to the wing tips. Secure with a paperclip. Then run masking tape down the outside of the wing to help spread the feathers. Look at a reference pic of a flying goose. You will see that the primaries are spread out most of the time. Same with tail feathers. They are really spread out during flight.


Rick it has been drying for over 2 months I believe, if not more.


----------



## jwdinius1

Looks very good!


----------



## Rick Acker

WingedShooter7 said:


> Rick Acker said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long has it been drying? It won't hurt to try it regardless. Run a wire underneath the wings and use some masking tape to attach the wire to the wing tips. Secure with a paperclip. Then run masking tape down the outside of the wing to help spread the feathers. Look at a reference pic of a flying goose. You will see that the primaries are spread out most of the time. Same with tail feathers. They are really spread out during flight.
> 
> 
> 
> Rick it has been drying for over 2 months I believe, if not more.
Click to expand...

Well, it's a little too late then. Good looking bird regardless.


----------

